# Grandin Road-All Halloween 25% off



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

code XXW86266

for 4 days only.

Venetian Victoria is coming home to mama!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Have my eye on a few items too.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i wanted Vickie for awhile and am afraid to wait too long like i did last year. I also got another tombstone.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok I ended up getting 3 of the Crawling Halloween Monster Hand... for $18.00 each instead of $24.00 each.

They will look good on top of my mad scientist table but my code was spooky25 so I guess in different places they are different codes

Thanks for the heads up on this one wickedwillingwench

Maybe next year I'll get Vickie and the Flying Witch... will Def. be on my wish list


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

I just got the life size stone lady and face out hanging reaper. can't wait! does anyone know how long grandin road takes before they ship your order? are they usually pretty fast?

i am hoping to get the order this weekend but doubtful. oh well!




wickedwillingwench said:


> code XXW86266
> 
> for 4 days only.
> 
> Venetian Victoria is coming home to mama!


----------

